# Clipping Butt Designs



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I think there have been TONS of threads on this, but I'm going to a fun show in two weeks, and I want to have fun with my clippers.

The name is Cloverleaf Saddle Club, so I was thinking about clipping a four leaf clover into her but.

Her name is Alibi, and I was thinking about maybe putting an A, but that seems weird. I'm assuming I should do both sides? I'd be clipping into her hair, not leaving it and clipping around it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Clipping a clover would be fun. Print out your design on contact paper. Then cut it out with a razor knife. Then you are left with the template to stick to her butt (not the part you cut out but the part you cut out of). That's what we do when we airbrush dogs or horses at work. I would work just as well with clipping. Stars are always fun and easy too.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

A clover would be cool. This is what I do with my boy.


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

Here are a couple of my girls...havn't used a stencil before just used dog trimming clippers freehand.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ i love that first star!!!


i have be wanting to do similar with my friends minis.

i am try to do what is on this horse!!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

You clip for a purpose to make the horse more comfortable when he has a thick coat - he is not a pair of designer jeans!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh well I'm just going to do it for fun, it's not going to do any harm


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Lexiie said:


> Oh well I'm just going to do it for fun, it's not going to do any harm


It may seem to be fun but you need to think of the horses comfort - too many people clip crazy designs on their horse that leave vast areas of body uncovered that needs to be warm. 

Unless you have someone running around after you with a blanket to throw over the horses back when waiting around at shows the poor horse is left with a cold back and cold muscles get damaged easily.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

It's already in the 60's here. Plus, it's just a small spot on her butt, I'm sure she'll be fine


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

What about using *glitter paint *or something to make your designs? It'll still look fun for the show, but it's not permanent and not messing with your horse's hair coat.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Tnavas said:


> You clip for a purpose to make the horse more comfortable when he has a thick coat - he is not a pair of designer jeans!


_Really? She just wants to clip a small shamrock into the horses bum._



Tnavas said:


> It may seem to be fun but you need to think of the horses comfort - too many people clip crazy designs on their horse that leave vast areas of body uncovered that needs to be warm.
> 
> Unless you have someone running around after you with a blanket to throw over the horses back when waiting around at shows the poor horse is left with a cold back and cold muscles get damaged easily.


_Unless you live in a place where it still thinks it is winter like Canada, it is considered springtime, and most horses as SHEDDING out their winter coats right now. In two weeks time, I would hope she wouldn't need a cooler, and if she does, well then putting a cooler on a horse after it has been worked is pretty normal. I used a cooler today at a schooling show, and it isn't a really big bother. Take it off before I go in the ring, and put it back on when I walk out. Easy peasy._

_Would using chalk to help outline the shamrock help to clip the pattern in?_

_What about brushing the hair in the wrong way with the stencil on, so that you can still see the shamrock, but you aren't clipping the summer coat? Or using a product like Twinkle Horse glitter in green?_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I was thinking about using chalk.
And actually, she hardly gets a winter coat. She's already done shedding and is baby-butt soft! i love it, but hate it. Shedding is so fun, but I almost never get to really go at it.
(I just go and shed everyone else's horse! haha)


----------

